# Differences On O.t. Texts



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 16, 2008)

What would some of the major differences be in the OT text of the KJV and the newer text of the modern versions be?


----------



## etexas (Jan 16, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> What would some of the major differences be in the OT text of the KJV and the newer text of the modern versions be?


Thank you for this question, I know know the AV uses the Ben Chayyim (spelling?) and most use the Leningrad which is pretty much (as far as I know based on the Ben Asher). But I wanted to do this question but kept forgetting! PB "wise ones", weigh in please.


----------

